# CF Express



## Bear2 (7 Aug 2007)

The CFLRS website & the Recruiting website have different standards listed for the fitness test - anyone know which is correct (specifically for the push ups?)

Thanks


----------



## kincanucks (7 Aug 2007)

The CFLRS site lists the standard to attain in order to meet the physical demands of training and is only a training suggestion. The recruiting website list the minimum standard to remain in the CF.


----------



## Agent-0 (8 Aug 2007)

It all depends on you age and gender.

Generally, a younger male applicant is expected to do a lot more pushups than an older female applicant.

Same idea goes for the situps, and the running.

Just make sure you can do at least 25 pushups, and 25 situps before basic training. It'll be easier if you prepare yourself that way.

And always remember, "failing to prepare is preparing to fail"

Cheers


----------



## mudrecceman (8 Aug 2007)

Bear2 said:
			
		

> The CFLRS website & the Recruiting website have different standards listed for the fitness test - anyone know which is correct (specifically for the push ups?)
> 
> Thanks



The fitness test, known as the EXPRES Test, has the same standard for all members of the CF, according to their age/gender catagory that is, including the test administered to all personnel in training at CFLRS or CFLRS Detachments (i.e. NRTD Borden, etc).  EXPRES Test standards (minimums) are as per the info on the link from the PSP Petawawa folks below.

http://www.psppetawawa.com/UCFExpres.cfm

Failure to achieve a PASS on these minimum standards at CFLRS info is here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/57242.0.html

MRM


----------



## mudrecceman (8 Aug 2007)

Agent Zero said:
			
		

> Just make sure you can do at least 25 pushups, and 25 situps before basic training. It'll be easier if you prepare yourself that way.



Have you ever DONE a BMQ?  (Don't bother answering that...I just read your post history.)

Sorta missed out that little part about cardio fitness no?

The 20MSR?  The one part if you DO fail...you go to RFT, without collecting $200 for passing Go?


----------



## Bear2 (8 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the replies - I've actually self-tested for the strength components & have attained the standard listed on the CFLRS website, I also run daily and have competed in races and a marathon, so should be OK, but for some reason I'm still worried about taking the test - I guess I'm just nervous about it all...nervous but excited too!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Aug 2007)

.......and so ANOTHER express test thread ends.

Locked.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

